# Where to cut "Free" firewood



## scalo (Feb 19, 2007)

Are there places that a person can go and cut trees for firewood? I live in New Hampshire and instead of buying wood I would like to cut it myself. I am sure you can not just walk into the state forest and start cutting wood.....or can you?
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Jimfound (Feb 19, 2007)

scalo said:


> Are there places that a person can go and cut trees for firewood? I live in New Hampshire and instead of buying wood I would like to cut it myself. I am sure you can not just walk into the state forest and start cutting wood.....or can you?
> Thanks
> Scott



You cannot walk into the state forest and start cutting wood (legally). Your best bet may be (at least I have done this) to find someone in your area who owns a large tract of land and ask if they will give you permission to cut dead/fallen trees for firewood. There is a liability involved for the landowner, so you may not get a good response....however, some "old school" folks might be willing to help you out. There is no property that is not "owned" by someone or the state/federal government, so unless you do not want to be charged with trespassing and theft, you need permission.


----------



## scalo (Feb 19, 2007)

This is what I thought, the only thing I had not considered was was asking owners of large land parcels. The only problem with that is finding out whi owns the parcel of land. Thanks for the info


----------



## ktm rider (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how it works in your state but here in Maryland you can get a firewood permit for $6 at the Dept. of Natural Resources office and cut on state property. You can only cut dead trees and I think they have to be laying on the ground already. I could be wrong about that part however. 
My buddy cuts wood for a living and he gets these permits all the time. 

One permit is good for 30 days and entitles you to cut 1 cord. 

Call your states DNR and ask them. 

Shawn,


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 19, 2007)

*tops*

Another possibility, given the amount of logging that goes on in New Hampshire, is to see if any of the local logging outfits will allow you to cut up tree tops left behind after they haul out the marketable stems. 

They may be required by law to chip the tops, so if you cut up a bunch of tops, that's less crap for them to have to chip. 

You won't be getting any big diameter logs, but what the heck, it's free wood and you only need to split a 6" diameter piece in half to get a nice piece of firewood.

One potential problem with this idea is that there is at least one wood-fired generator in NH that burns 80 tons of chips a day, so there may now be a market for the chips as well thus making it less likely that the logging outfits will let homeowners get take the tops.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 19, 2007)

scalo said:


> This is what I thought, the only thing I had not considered was was asking owners of large land parcels. The only problem with that is finding out whi owns the parcel of land. Thanks for the info



Drive out into the "country" and start asking. You'll probably want someplace fairly close to where you live. I have gotten hunting access to hundreds of acres this way. I always small talk first to let folks know who I am and eventually we get around to "why" I'm there. Make sure both parties understand what "available" wood means. Put it on the paper signed by all, if necessary.

Liability is a very good point. Have something drawn up that allows the landowner to be relieved off all liabilty of your actions and assures them you will do nothing illegal. Have a copy handy for both parties to sign and keep.

Hang in there. For every "yes" response, I got about 20 people who said "No."

Saturday's around lunch. Don't go out at supper if you can help it. Lunch is not nearly as intrusive as suppertime. Be honest and sincere. Those country folk can see through a fake 2 country miles away.

Offer to drop off some wood to the landowner. Yes, it's work, but it's also their wood. You might even find some of them just looking for someone to cut wood with them.

I'm sure more folks here can add/modify this.

Good Luck.


----------



## scalo (Feb 19, 2007)

I have sent an email to the state DNR and am just waiting to hear back from them about a wood cutting permit.


----------



## Jimfound (Feb 20, 2007)

ktm rider said:


> I'm not sure how it works in your state but here in Maryland you can get a firewood permit for $6 at the Dept. of Natural Resources office and cut on state property. You can only cut dead trees and I think they have to be laying on the ground already. I could be wrong about that part however.
> My buddy cuts wood for a living and he gets these permits all the time.
> 
> One permit is good for 30 days and entitles you to cut 1 cord.
> ...




Great info...thanks. Just spoke to the DNR in Virginia. You can get a permit that lasts for 1 year and allows you to cut up to 10 cords....no live trees...only dead or downed. Looks like the permit is for a designated "wildlife management" area...you let them know which designated area is closest to you and they issue the permit for that area. Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Feb 20, 2007)

Another place you can check if you have such things is yard waste disposal areas. The county runs one here and everyone is supposed to dump the larger stuff where it can be cut for firewood and it is free for the cutting. probably 50 cord a year dumped in ours and half of that hardwoods.


----------



## Kilroy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi, I found that if you ask around to tree cutting services you can get free wood. I called about half the ones in our local phone book (about 15) and found 3 that said yes one even drops it off at the house in full size logs, and I cut and spit it. I try to get just the oak and ash but take just about anything, the stuff I don't burn I can hual to the local compost heap. Or save it for the outdoor fire pit if you have one.


----------



## ktm rider (Feb 20, 2007)

Jimfound said:


> Great info...thanks. Just spoke to the DNR in Virginia. You can get a permit that lasts for 1 year and allows you to cut up to 10 cords....no live trees...only dead or downed. Looks like the permit is for a designated "wildlife management" area...you let them know which designated area is closest to you and they issue the permit for that area. Thanks Shawn.



Glad I could help you out..


----------



## scalo (Feb 21, 2007)

I just spoke with the New Hampshire State Forester and they do not allow firewood cutting in the state forest. I have not tried to call local loggers yet but I will.
Thanks


----------



## spongygumz (Feb 21, 2007)

*Free firewood*

Being in the tree biz,you always look for ways to extend value to your customers.If the customer is short on cash,I have some guys that will bring their own saws and trailers and cut the wood up and use it themselves.Talk to some of your local tree guys.Sometimes the wood they don't want to use for their customers,might be willing to let you have it.I have a number of guys I can can call who show up on the jobsite.That's my story,and I'm sticking to it.


----------

